# How to Make a Fortune in Rentals



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Here is how to make a fortune in rental properties.

That house probably cost $350,000 around here. With 32 tenants it wouldn't take long to pay it off.

When I had my home delivery business, I would deliver to huge mansions with cars parked everywhere and young people coming and going while I was there.

When I rang the doorbell, whomever answered had to run off to find who ordered the dinner for one............LOL........

http://www.lfpress.com/2016/02/19/o...g-too-many-tenants-into-northwest-london-home


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

With violations like that, if a serious accident or fire were to occur, the owner could face millions in liability (insurance would be invalid).

Make a fortune... until one day you lose it all.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

Ha ha that's one way to pay the mortgage off in a hurry!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

By millions in liability, I meant for loss/injury to people (and lawsuits arising from it). The value of the home is small beans compared to the safety liability if you knowingly expose people to injury or death.

A big part of building a fortune is being careful about liability...


----------

